# Nadira Shawl Pattern



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

My Nadira Shawl pattern, which is the featured shawl on our new summer Nadira Shawl KAL, is now available for purchase on the Craftsy website. It is a fast and easy way to get your Nadira pattern, which costs $6.

Here is the link:

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Accessory/Nadira-Shawl/16156

If you havent used the Craftsy site before to purchase patterns, it is very easy. Once you click on the link above, you then add the pattern to your cart. At that point, if you are not already signed up to purchase patterns, you will create a user name and password, sort of like Amazon or Etsy. Then you can pay via PayPal, and immediately download the pattern! There is a pattern library feature so your pattern will be online whenever you wish to access it.

Thanks for reading!

Here are some pictures of the Nadira shawl pattern:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Dee, now you can go get some sleep!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I got it....thankyou DEE....hey I am a graph knitter now...when I read a written pattern...I translate it in my head to see the symbols...You converted me!!!!....hehehe...MANY MANY THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE..


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That is beautiful! You could have called it the Infinity Shawl, since it has those 8's on it.

Very lovely. Almost makes me wish I wore shawls or knew anyone else who did.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for your comments. I really appreciate it!



AvonelleRed said:


> That is beautiful! You could have called it the Infinity Shawl, since it has those 8's on it.
> 
> Very lovely. Almost makes me wish I wore shawls or knew anyone else who did.


Thanks. This is a pretty bohemian shawl that looks great tossed around the neck like a scarf. That's the way I wear them most of the time. I never thought I was a shawl person either, being a bit of a tomboy myself. :wink:


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't stand anything around my neck. Don't tell anyone, but I even cut crew neck t-shirts so that they are v-necks because I cannot stand anything around my neck. I don't even wear necklaces.

I was an absolute tomboy! I played tackle football, kickball, soccer, etc., with the neighbohood boys when I was a kid, and I loved to climb trees.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

This is my beaded wilshire just finished in time for nadira


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> This is my beaded wilshire just finished in time for nadira


You were unsuccesfull in posting the picture and you have whetted my interest!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I got my pattern! It's so pretty! Here we go!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > This is my beaded wilshire just finished in time for nadira
> ...


So Sorry BlueButterfly.....try again.....

I used Filisilk 30 percent silk 70 percent merino, in a dark grey, 60 grams and size 3mm needles


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, I am one of those math/science types who used to blow the curves on tests. I was going over the Nadira and you know what Shawlettes? Dee has given us such a wonderful bargain! So far I have counted 22 different shawls from this one pattern. It's wonderful! Just think of it; you could knit this one shawl for different people and not one of them would be the same! WTG Dee and thank you so very much!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


This download won't work on my computer. Is anyone else having problems?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful Dee,i love your shawls and the way most of them include the tree of life,one day when i finish my must do's i will make one.


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm trying to finish some other items before I start a shawl (my first one) and it is getting more difficult to decide which one. Everyone says even us skeptics can do charts on these shawls. Does anyone recommend one over another?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Elainekm said:


> I'm trying to finish some other items before I start a shawl (my first one) and it is getting more difficult to decide which one. Everyone says even us skeptics can do charts on these shawls. Does anyone recommend one over another?


Dee's Ashton was the first one for most of us - first time knitting charts, first time knitting lace. Easy to follow pattern with lots of support with the KAL, and it will really give you the confidence to make any of her patterns!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a question, if I use fingering weight yarn do I still use a #3 needle? If this is answered in the pattern just ignore me, cause I just downloaded and have not read it all the way through as of yet.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im feeling very blessed to be a part of this great community with all u talented ppl!! Dee ur a very talented lady!! thank u for all u do 




Susie


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> I have a question, if I use fingering weight yarn do I still use a #3 needle? If this is answered in the pattern just ignore me, cause I just downloaded and have not read it all the way through as of yet.


If you're speaking of Ashton, I used a fingering weight yarn and #5 needles. Ashton as printed is for a shawlette, not a full-sized shawl, but many people knitted extra repeats to make it a full sized shawl.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was speaking of the Nadira and after reading the complete pattern I found my answer. Thanks


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Speechless...Perfection.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Dee,

Gasp! It's it beautiful! Is is very complicated?(Like over my head complicated.) I'm plugging away on my Alex shawl. It's been tough with my mother so sick, so knitting has slowed down a lot. But I love this one!

I guess I'm getting ahead of myself.

Anita


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

This is just beautiful, I will add it to my to do list!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all your nice comments.



aknitter said:


> Dee,
> 
> Gasp! It's it beautiful! Is is very complicated?(Like over my head complicated.) I'm plugging away on my Alex shawl. It's been tough with my mother so sick, so knitting has slowed down a lot. But I love this one!
> 
> ...


Hi Anita. Thanks! Are you doing okay with your Alex shawl? If you can knit that one, you can knit this one. It's not that much different, it is just that the border takes a bit of concentration.

I am so sorry your mom is not doing better...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sharon, Thanks for your lovely pictures. I have just finished my daily chores and this was a lovely sight to see with all the nice beads. The shawl is lovely and the colour is the perfect grey. I have a pile of beads to use but have not had the time to do anthing. I hope that when I do get more time in the fall, that I do as well as you have done. It is going to take a little practice. I have to dig up my old fine crochet hooks I have had forever.



sharonbartsch said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


Hi. Sorry I missed this the first go round... Sharon, I love the way this turned out. The yarn looks so soft... your knitting looks great, the beads add just the right touch... beautiful shawl all around!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, Dee!
Got the pattern last night - VERY quickly with Craftsy.
Of course, I had to start it!! :roll: 
Then I wound up working on it from 3-5am when I couldn't sleep! I was probably too excited to sleep!
I'm halfway through the 2nd repeat of Chart 2 and going back to it as soon as I finish on KP. Lovin' it!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly said:
> ...


I can't download the pattern with my computer.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

pm Dee


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I can't download the pattern with my computer.


Grandmann and tamarque, I assume you both bought the pattern from Craftsy? Are you still having problems?

If so, do you have the most recent version of Adobe Reader on your computers? I test downloaded the pattern and it works fine for me. Let me know if you are and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl Dee. What is next on your agenda?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


This is the one I can't download


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

I just downloaded beautiful Nadira. Dee, you've outdone yourself with all the choices! I think I'm going to make the medium shawl, but was wondering if you know what the approximate size of the small and large one would be. I looked through the pattern but couldn't find the info. If it's there somewhere I apologize. I'm anxiously waiting for the yarn to arrive!
Cathy


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

MEknitter said:


> I just downloaded beautiful Nadira. Dee, you've outdone yourself with all the choices! I think I'm going to make the medium shawl, but was wondering if you know what the approximate size of the small and large one would be. I looked through the pattern but couldn't find the info. If it's there somewhere I apologize. I'm anxiously waiting for the yarn to arrive!
> Cathy


Thanks so much!

I know its a lot to read, but it is sort of on the pattern. On the second page of the custom chart text (page 9 of the charts) where it says Shawl Size, it mentions that each 2 repeats of the main chart will add/subtract approx. 10" from the medium size 66" measurement when knitted at gauge in lace weight.... so that would be 56" across for the small size in lace weight yarn. Since the tip to tip is always 1/2 the length on these triangles, that would be 28". Since there is so much variation in sizes depending on needle size, tension, yarn weight when knitting lace, I was not more specific.


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> MEknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I just downloaded beautiful Nadira. Dee, you've outdone yourself with all the choices! I think I'm going to make the medium shawl, but was wondering if you know what the approximate size of the small and large one would be. I looked through the pattern but couldn't find the info. If it's there somewhere I apologize. I'm anxiously waiting for the yarn to arrive!
> ...


Oh, I should have looked more closely! Thanks, Dee.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

MEknitter said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > MEknitter said:
> ...


No problem. There is so much to take in, I know. I just would rather have info there if you need it (more text!) than not at all. Maybe I should have been more specific. I learn more with every new pattern I put out. This Design Your Own Shawl section was a new concept, so I anguished for many hours about how to present the material....


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

_No problem. There is so much to take in, I know. I just would rather have info there if you need it (more text!) than not at all. Maybe I should have been more specific. I learn more with every new pattern I put out. This Design Your Own Shawl section was a new concept, so I anguished for many hours about how to present the material...._

Judging by my first read-through, I'd say you did a great job organizing the instructions. Thank you for all your effort. I don't think I've ever seen a privately-offered pattern with such detail. Now I just have to decide which patterns I'm going to put in my shawl... :-D What fun!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ALERT!!!

My computer at work is on its last leg, had to reboot over 20 times but I don't think it's gonna last....

if anyone comes here and asks why I haven't responded to a PM or sent a pattern, can someone jump in and explain? I will be home at 9pm edt and resume computer activity. Or i might close this store down and buy a laptop!!!

Thanks, Dee


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Dee, I would like to make a well meant suggestion. When patterns become 20 pages long, perhaps you could make a small "Table of Contents" on first page. IE: Yarn info...page 1----- Shawl Sizing...pg. 9 ----- etc. I have had to thumb through a few long patterns looking for info and thought that this table of contents would have been helpfull.

Sorry about your computer - I bought a pc cleaner program 2 weeks ago and found I had really bought a virus. My computer stopped working suddenly. I have just paid a whopping price to have the thing cleaned out and the operating system (Vista) re installed. Now I have to re-install all my programs again. I can't repeat the words I have used to-day. You have my sympathy and I think if you get a new laptop you have easier transportation with it than with the standard desk top computer.

Good Luck - Anne - BlueButterfly - P.S. Never been so glad that I bought a KOBO e-reader - at least I wasn't totaly cut off my emails.



stevieland said:


> ALERT!!!
> 
> My computer at work is on its last leg, had to reboot over 20 times but I don't think it's gonna last....
> 
> ...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the way this Nadira is presented, lots of information for new and experienced graph lace knitters and succinct in its presentation....great value for money too. Thankyou Dee. very much.x


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

BlueButterfly,

May I give some unsolicited advice? Vista is very problematic as an operating system. They should have advised you to get Windows 7. Also, you need a backup system, so you don't lose your files and programs if your computer crashes. I hope you have a good virus program installed. I am trying to be helpful, so please take my advice in the spirit it is given.

I taught computer courses at our local college for many years. I have been retired for 12 yrs, but I still can fix most problems I have with my computer. 

The cost computer technicians charge these days is outrageous. I wish you luck with your computer and knitting! 

Kind regards,
Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Dee,

I purchased Nadira from Craftsy. You did an outstanding job creating the pattern(s). The shawl is a real beauty! I can't wait to get started knitting them. However, I am still working on the Ashton, and I have started the Alexandra. I just love knitting the shawls...

Yarnlady


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> BlueButterfly,
> 
> May I give some unsolicited advice? Vista is very problematic as an operating system. They should have advised you to get Windows 7. Also, you need a backup system, so you don't lose your files and programs if your computer crashes. I hope you have a good virus program installed. I am trying to be helpful, so please take my advice in the spirit it is given.
> 
> ...


I will add my unsolicited advice to Yarnlady's. Having suffered through all of Vista's issues, I broke down last year and bought the Upgrade version of Windows 7. Wonderful decision and well worth the money.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks to everyone for all your nice comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dee,

The old saying of slow and steady wins the race is appropriate for me I think. I've gotten methodical about my Alex shawl. I have been working maybe 2 or 4 rows per night after spending time with my mom. She, too, is making slow and steady progress, so far so good. I can't wait to get this one done so I can start the next one. I'm a glutton for punishment but with each passing row of the chart I am gaining more and more confidence and make fewer and fewer mistakes. Yay! LOL

Thank you for asking, I appreciate it so very much.

Anita


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am just not getting how to insert the design your shawl stitches. I don't have enough stitches. Are we adding 4 stitches per side? Do you just insert the motif you chose and insert it in just the blue section or does th motif chart start from the beginning of the row. I don't think this should be so hard, but I am not getting it. Please help. 
Thanks, Linda


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> I am just not getting how to insert the design your shawl stitches. I don't have enough stitches. Are we adding 4 stitches per side? Do you just insert the motif you chose and insert it in just the blue section or does th motif chart start from the beginning of the row. I don't think this should be so hard, but I am not getting it. Please help.
> Thanks, Linda


Before I answer, I would like to know if you read and understood the Nadira Charts, page 2, *Garter Borders and Center Stitch Placement* page? If you look at that page, you will see exactly what order to do everything in. You work the the chart stitches working from left to right per that guide.

Are you using the Nadira Charts written in purple text at the top to do the purple shawl in the pictures or are you using the other Design Your Own Shawl charts?

If you are still having problems after reviewing the page I referenced, let me know exactly what Chart, what Row etc. you are on so I can help you more specifically.

Have you joined the KAL for the shawl yet? You can get immediate help there, as I check that topic all the time and the other gals can help too. Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83127-1.html


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

YarnLady and EqLady:

Thanks to both of you for your kind advice. Advice is always wellcome and accepted. When I bought this computer, my other one had been giving me issues (due to old age) but I was one week too late to be able to have XP installed as (I think) Microsoft had given a deadline on the sale and installation of XP and so had to take Vista which I dreaded getting as I had heard so many bad things about it. There weren't a lot of computer stores to choose from so I just bought what was there and one HP computer is the same as the next and I wanted HP as I hadn't been too satisfied with Dell at work. When I took this one in for repair, I had already considered getting a laptop with the Windows 7 on it but to get the one I like with all the memory I wanted or getting an external hard drive with more memory on it to add to the laptop, it was 2 and 3 times the cost of repair and I did not want to spend that kind of money at present time. So I am going to grin and bear it for a couple more years. As it is, when they re-installed Vista and all the backup files, I got all the new updates on Vista. I must say I am getting a lot clearer pictures than I did before and it is operating a lot faster. So, who knows how long this situation will be good but I am hoping for a couple more years. By that time maybe they will have even better and easier to operate computers/laptops - and hopefully cheaper. By that time what I have will probably really be toast and I will feel much better about getting rid of it. The positive side of this is I am able to update all the programs I am installing and get rid of a couple of old ones I no longer wanted. I also got an updated version of Norton. I did have Kaspersky but had problems with it last year and got rid of it. I had MacAfee a few years ago and although I cleaned it out of the computer I still get notices from them stating I should renew. I find this really funny. I think Norton did this to me at work as well even after I had bought a new 2 year subscription. I notified them about it but I still kept getting notices. Too funny for words. I wonder if the new owners are still getting notices. This would be really funny. However that is my long computer story of the day. And yes, I got advice over lunch from my friends too. So kind of them. (Yes they are kind and caring - and a bit on the smart side of computers - or at least one of them is.).

I am going to buy my Nadira Pattern either today or tomorrow. I left my wallet with my cards upstairs, and I am just too tired after my shopping to go and get them. I won't be knitting my shawl until the fall anyway as I have too much on my plate at the moment. I also want to take my time at reading the instructions on how to design my own shawl as this would be an interesting challenge for which I have to thank Dee. How did she know I needed that chalenge? I still haven't had time to fix my little stitch problem in Alex. I think I am having a small knitters block. Well , anyway - onward and upward. Anothr nice week end - hot but nice - my garden is crying for me! It needs water and more plants! Have a nice week end all of you.



EqLady said:


> YarnLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlueButterfly,
> ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Hang in there, BlueButterfly, with Vista - maybe with all the upgrades they fixed all the problems. I'm not known for patience with computers! It was nice when I was working that I could get advice from tech support, even on home computer, and for a while we could access desktop from home. After Wells bought us, we were on our own and I gave up on Vista then. 

I'm trying to finish Wilshire so I can start on Nadira, but I had to tink the last half of the first row of the last chart twice tonight! Not sure what was going on, just stupid mistakes, getting distracted, etc. Fixed it and put it away!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

BlueButterfly and EqLady,

I am sure Microsoft will develop another operating system soon. They may have a new one out, but I really do not keep up with technology these days. Computers are outdated in a matter of months. I had Vista and it would hang up on me all the time, but as EqLady mentioned, maybe they fixed all the bugs with upgrades.  Sounds like you have a real handle on your computer and have made some wise choices. 

Anyone that can knit one of Dee's shawls has to be very bright. I still can't finish the Ashton due to my poor manual dexterity, and inability to sit still....The shawls are so beautiful that I will not give up trying. I am getting better all the time, and I hope to be able to post a shawl that I have made soon. 

Yarnlady


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep plugging away YarnLady. Ashton was my first lace pattern, my first chart pattern, and my first opportunity to really block something. I learned so much! That doesn't mean there won't be mistakes: I did a LOT of tinking last night and I'm getting really good at it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> ...I taught computer courses at our local college for many years. I have been retired for 12 yrs, but I still can fix most problems I have with my computer.
> 
> The cost computer technicians charge these days is outrageous. I wish you luck with your computer and knitting!
> 
> ...


You are so fortunate to be able to fix stuff that goes wrong. We are so dependent on these things, and most of us don't have a clue.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I too had tech help when we had the business, but now I'm flying on my own. I took a few bookkeeping courses and computer fundamentals when I was working but now the courses are quite costly and the free ones are only telling me what I already know. I have a couple of "Dummy" books but just haven't had the gumption to sit down and read them, which to make a pun, is rather Dumb of me. (a little poetry too!) But as you know, the information from this morning is outdated by this afternoon. (Does this sound like a good excuse (ha ha). I'm sure things will work out in the end though.

I have started to correct my crocheted afgan and it seems to be going quite well so I think I will alternate with my Alexandra and that way it might get my brain working a little better. I get bored if I stay on anything more than 2 hours, so switching might help. When I am bored I make mistakes. Well, one more message to answer and then back to the garden.



EqLady said:


> Hang in there, BlueButterfly, with Vista - maybe with all the upgrades they fixed all the problems. I'm not known for patience with computers! It was nice when I was working that I could get advice from tech support, even on home computer, and for a while we could access desktop from home. After Wells bought us, we were on our own and I gave up on Vista then.
> 
> I'm trying to finish Wilshire so I can start on Nadira, but I had to tink the last half of the first row of the last chart twice tonight! Not sure what was going on, just stupid mistakes, getting distracted, etc. Fixed it and put it away!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the support - When we had the business, our computer techie always advised me not to get the first issue of a new program or update as he was of the opinion, and probably had the experience, that the first issue always had bugs and the second issue had the corrections. I usually took his advice and never had any problems, but now I don't have him - he retired too and moved to a farm.

I can follow Dee's patterns pretty good, but after my computer experience this month, I wouldn't say I was all that bright. It seems I did everything I was taught not to do. I guess that happens when you retire and let your brain relax. Mine relaxed too much me thinks!

If you read my answer to EqLady, you will see what I am up to with my knitting and crochet. I am really pushing myself the last week or so to get gardening and the annual house-sorting done before the relatives from Germany get here. And now I must get out in that garden - it is crying for attention.



YarnLady said:


> BlueButterfly and EqLady,
> 
> I am sure Microsoft will develop another operating system soon. They may have a new one out, but I really do not keep up with technology these days. Computers are outdated in a matter of months. I had Vista and it would hang up on me all the time, but as EqLady mentioned, maybe they fixed all the bugs with upgrades.  Sounds like you have a real handle on your computer and have made some wise choices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi y'all. I'm excited about Nadira. I am just starting the last chart of my Ashton, so the new shawl will have to wait a bit. I purchased the pattern from Craftsy. I was wondering if anyone has experience with a yarn called Prism Delicato. It is lace weight Tencel yarn. I like a very smooth yarn. Any other suggestions for very smooth yarn would be appreciated. I also like one ply yarns.


----------

